

Steve Ballmer Steps Down From Microsoft’s Board - juneyham
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/19/ballmer-steps-down-from-microsofts-board/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8198886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8198886)

